
TechCrunch List Of Top Tech Products 2009 - shmichael
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/01/2010-my-fifth-annual-list-of-the-tech-products-i-love-and-use-every-day/
======
bioinformatics
No Crunchpad in the list?

